# Exhaust Tech -- Best Method to Kill Rasp?



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

So currently, I have a full-custom header back exhaust and am suffering rasp right at the peak of each gear. Currently, I am running the following setup, in order.



OBX Header (EuroJet Design) with titanium wrap and silicone coating
2.5" Cat-Less mid pipe with custom 'branch' O2 spacers
2.5" Magnaflow resonator (12" length)
2.5" Magnaflow Muffler (12" total length as well)
Non-resonated rolled exhaust tips


Currently, I was looking into just putting an _ultra_-high-flow cat in the mix, going with an either 100 cell or 200 cell setup (2.5" as well, of course) to help, but was hoping I could get some additional ideas and feedback before I being dumping $$ to make things perfect.

Should I just start with highly resonated tips and go from there?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm running a longer res and a shorter muffler with the high flow cat that comes with the ej header. I only get rasp when the engine is cold.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You'll probably benefit from a14" resonator and maybe a 200 cell cat. Depends really on what you want. It can't be mellow and loud, can't be quiet and throaty. It's kind of finding that balance. I have the Eurojet exhaust and no cat and have zero rasp...but i also have the best muffler anyone can buy...the turbo...

Many people find test pipe plus Eurojet to be raspy, and they use a14" Res and muffler... So get a high flew cat and it'll prob be perfect

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> You'll probably benefit from a14" resonator and maybe a 200 cell cat. Depends really on what you want. It can't be mellow and loud, can't be quiet and throaty. It's kind of finding that balance. I have the Eurojet exhaust and no cat and have zero rasp...but i also have the best muffler anyone can buy...the turbo...
> 
> Many people find test pipe plus Eurojet to be raspy, and they use a14" Res and muffler... So get a high flew cat and it'll prob be perfect
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Yeah, the 200 cell is what I was leaning towards.

Def going to order one up soon. Thanks for your $.02!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

No prob.let us know how it goes. Hope it cuts down on the buzz

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

A longer resonator would do the trick as well. I'm still running the stock exhaust manifold but I have a catless midpipe running into a 24" resonator to a 14" turbo muffler (Imco is the brand) with a twin exit double wall tip. It's not loud but people notice if i get on it  and not even a hint of rasp up to 7200.


----------

